# T1 diabetic - low-carb/keto foods to store



## TED41 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi all,

So I have what is probably one of the worst medical conditions for any prepper to have in a SHTF scenario - I'm a type 1 diabetic.

I have a reasonable amount of medications available, but obviously in a SHTF scenario, I would need to reduce my insulin intake as drastically as I could. To do this safely and still be able to eat, I would need to drastically reduce my carbohydrate intake accordingly.

With this in mind, I am looking for low-carbohydrate or keto meal ideas that preferably have a long shelf-stable life. I have a dehydrator and have been taking dried ingredients, mixing them with powders/spices and sealing them in thick Mylar bags with a vacuum sealer and 02 absorbers to create semi-MRE (just add water) type meals. Obviously this is OK with stable items such as rice, pasta, dried onions, mixed vegetables etc, but I guess what I really need are some lower-carb ideas that I could do this with? I have bought a few big bags of plain TVP in the "ground" style and also in bigger chunks. It admittedly isn't the nicest stuff in the world but if it keeps me alive, it will do!

Any advice or ideas that anybody has would be gratefully received!

T


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Canned meats, ghee, freeze dried meats. All expensive, unfortunately. Freeze dried low carb vegetables like green beans, broccoli, cauliflower (not sure if this is available). Kale dehydrates well and I imagine spinach does, too. You need to focus heavily of shelf stable fats because you're going to _need_ those calories.


----------



## TED41 (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks Paula I appreciate your help


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TED41 said:


> Thanks Paula I appreciate your help


Ted,

I wanted to add my input but T1 D hits close to home with me. My dear wife, Mrs Slippy, is a Type 1 and while we have prepared as much as we can, we know that a total Grid Down SHTF will be a death sentence to her.

We have a few months of back up Insulin and a large supply of protein longterm food storage but if a Pancreas does not produce insulin, even the smallest amount of carb/sugars will eventually cause major problems and death.

Propane Fridges and or Solar Power can help. But being right with The Lord is probably your best route.

Me? Well, depending on the situation, should Mrs S meet her maker due to political induced Grid Down SHTF, I will take wreak havoc on those who caused this in a way that I cannot summarize in writing. Suffice it to say, Heads On Pikes will be a popular roadside adornment. This, I shit you not!

Good luck!


----------

